# Fähre nach Langeland



## MaBe (3. November 2002)

Hallo Dänemark-Angler,
kann mir jemand sagen ob es noch die Fähre Kiel-Bagenkop gibt? Oder gibt es noch andere Fährverbindungen nach Langeland außer Lolland-Spodsbjerg?


----------



## Dorsch (3. November 2002)

hallo MaBe

die fähre kiel-langeland ist schon seit ein parr jahren
leider eingestellt.ich habe neulich einen bericht gesehen
das sie wiedereröffnet werden soll im moment wird nach einem
reedergesucht der die lienie übernimmt.bei den andern verbindungen bin ich genau so schlau wie du.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. November 2002)

Es giebt weiter keine Fähre nach Langeland wie Tars- Spodsbjerg. Alle anderen Linien wurden wegen Abschaffung des Zollfreien Verkaufs eingestellt. Ich denke eine Linie Kiel- Bagenkopp wird wenn sie wieder eingeführt wird auch nur ein Versuch werden und bleiben weil es einfach zu teuer sein wird dort zu fahren.


----------



## sitzangler (5. November 2002)

Hallo MaBe #h 

Die Linie Kiel- Bagenkop gibt es seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr, zu teuer.
Du kannst fahren von Fehmarn nach Rodbyhavn(Lolland) und dann von Tars nach Spodsbjerg (Langeland)
Ebenfalls gibt es die Möglichkeit von Mommark(Als) nach Söby(Aero) und von dort aus nach Marstal fahren dann weiter mit der Fähre nach Rudköbing.
Ist aber alles sehr umständlich und teuer.
Am besten Autobahn.

                            Gruß sitzangler :z  :z


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (6. November 2002)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
es gibt noch eine Fähre von Fynshav (Alsen) nach Bojden (Fünen). spart aber gerade 70 km. Ich fahre von Kiel über die Landstrecke.

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------

